# military medics who have gone on to civilian EMS?



## SixEightWhiskey (May 3, 2011)

I'm currently a line medic in the Army.  I'm taking courses to hopefully complete an associates degree in paramedicine and obtain my EMT-P before i ETS. can i hear from anyone on here who has gone on to civilian EMS after active duty, or who completed their -P while still in? thank you


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 3, 2011)

Hey Doc,
your a line medic with the grunts? I was 11B and got interested in medical stuff when I became my squads CLS. I got off active duty and went to my local community college and got my EMT-I then a couple years later my civilian Paramedic. My ETS from active duty was 2003 and my ETS from the reserves was 2006 which was the year I completed my Paramedic program. Seems like my job and mission is kind of opposite now haha


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (May 3, 2011)

roger, a line medic currently with the infantry, would not have it any other way! thats awesome that you have your -P, are you working in civilian EMS now?


----------



## mycrofft (May 3, 2011)

*My experience is old and rusty.*

1. Employers will favor you as an employee if you have a good service record in the form of letters of recommendation from superiors and an Honorable Discharge. They won't want your war stories unles they are ex-mil also and make it clear they want to share. 
2. Get civilian training, start right away, and get it right.
3. Start working at any position which will work around your hours. The alternative is to carry a full academic load. Either demonstrates you are serious and motivated.
4. No driving infractions or felonies.
5. Do not expect your military experience and training to translate into employment, or advanced placement. If they DO give you advanced placement, make sure you are properly oriented; they may be assuming such a fine professional as you doesn't need to be *paid* for training and orientation when they can put you right to work, then they will be "startled and disappointed" when you screw up.
6. If you picked up very impressive "tats" or "ink", consider having them removed while you can get it done at Uncle Sam's expense. Or see if you can wear long sleeves. First impression and personal image go a *long* way to winning the employment lottery.
7. _Use your benefits_, find out who can help you with that and go see them ASAP. School financial advisors and counselors can help, ditto your state military dept., state veteran's dept, and of course US DVA.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for all of the information. I'll be carrying as full an academic load as my command will allow me too once I redeploy back to the states. I'd also like to try and work a couple shifts a month as an EMT-B with one of the local EMS agencies around Ft. Hood, just to familiarize myself with how civilian EMS operates. 

I do have a lot of tattoos, but all can be covered by pants and long sleeves, so that's my plan. Also, as far as I know, even if I wanted to get them removed, the Army won't pay for it.


----------



## 325Medic (May 4, 2011)

*Medic.*

I was a senior line medic / EMT-I while stationed @ Ft. Bragg in the mid. to late "90's". I ETS's in "98" and had to fight to recert the EMT-B for there is no EMT-I in P.A. I had to sit through paramedic class in "99". Now you and I both know that "we" as Army medics operate, depending if "we" were W-1's @ a paramedic level or 91B (68W now) @ an EMT-B level......... The stuff you learned in Army medic school will help you but unless you went through SOCM, you will need to take paramedic school independently. So, if you can get paramedic school through your command, great. If not, take the course when you ETS. Good skill and p.m. me with your unit so I can Bragg (get it, Bragg) about how awesome being a Paratrooper was. I kid. LOL Oh yea. I am currently a paramedic in P.A. for the last 11 years.

325.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 4, 2011)

SixEightWhiskey said:


> roger, a line medic currently with the infantry, would not have it any other way! thats awesome that you have your -P, are you working in civilian EMS now?



Ya doc I am working with civilian EMS now and I have my civlian Paramedic, am also NREMT-P. I am from Portland Oregon and worked there for a little bit. Right now I am on an international contract in Saudi Arabia. I was going to mention to you to look into civilian contracting abroad also. There's some good money to be made quickly right now and some contractors prefer or require you be prior service. Some are DOD and some are not. Plus the overseas contracts might count all your time/experience as an Army medic also. If you get 18 series MOS as a medic that would be super hooah crazy awesome, then ETS! 
But if your over all the overseas stuff get your P and you should be good to go. Ask your local ambulance agency if you can sign up for a ride along. 

In terms of the tattoo's I got a half sleeve on my entire upper right arm and am getting another one completed soon on my left arm. However I do not get any tattoo's below the elbow because some employers still bust your balls about it. I got buddies who have them below the elbow though and they just where long sleeve shirts to interviews and at work so don't worry about getting them removed.

PS: Be careful those grunts do not trick you into playing "the cookie game" ;-)


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (May 5, 2011)

325 can you re-send me your PM? i think it got erased during the server maintenance they were doing on the site last night


----------



## Afflixion (May 5, 2011)

I kind of did the opposite I was a civilian medic, enlisted as a medic and then went on to the IPAP. So I couldn't give you too much insight on that route. I was also with the line, did a tour with infantry and 2 with the FA. Any other advice you would like from me, I'd be glad to help out, but I do not log on very much these days...been busy and such.



schulz said:


> PS: Be careful those grunts do not trick you into playing "the cookie game" ;-)



Is this similar to the game of "Soggy biscuit" as cannon cockers liked to play...

325: By the way its "Guns of Glory, Currahee, AIR ASSAULT!"


----------



## 325Medic (May 5, 2011)

325: By the way its "Guns of Glory, Currahee, AIR ASSAULT!"[/QUOTE]


Air assault! AIR ASSAULT! O.K. Airborne bro.

325.


----------



## Afflixion (May 5, 2011)

It's ok I have my jump wings too, though I'm only a 6 jump chump. At least I can say I wasn't part of the All As... Division, they do get a kick out of my 101 combat patch at Womack though... "Pukin Chicken" "Dopes on Ropes" and so on and so forth.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was a Hospital Corpsman from 1976 through 1989.  While stationed in the Tidewater Virginia area, I attended EMT school at Portsmouth Naval Hospital (14 weeks) and during the course of this school, we became NREMT certified.  I have used this both in the military and civilian (Va Beach had volunteers for EMS).

I let this lapse when I got out of the military and pursued a career in law enforcement.  Now that I've retired from that, I went back to EMT school (civilian).  I find some things are the same from when I was in the Navy, other things are different (new CPR/AED guidelines).  There was some parts of the class that were totally boring.  Triage is another thing I have to get used to, as war-time triage and civilian are a whole new story.

I look forward to getting back in the field of EMS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> I was a Hospital Corpsman from 1976 through 1989.  While stationed in the Tidewater Virginia area, I attended EMT school at Portsmouth Naval Hospital (14 weeks) and during the course of this school, we became NREMT certified.  I have used this both in the military and civilian (Va Beach had volunteers for EMS).
> 
> I let this lapse when I got out of the military and pursued a career in law enforcement.  Now that I've retired from that, I went back to EMT school (civilian).  I find some things are the same from when I was in the Navy, other things are different (new CPR/AED guidelines).  There was some parts of the class that were totally boring.  Triage is another thing I have to get used to, as war-time triage and civilian are a whole new story.
> 
> I look forward to getting back in the field of EMS.



Thanks for your service and welcome back to EMS. That thanks goes to all the former service members on the forum.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (Jun 5, 2011)

*91b, 68w*

I served active duty from 2000-2008 as a combat medic. Currently waiting on my Paramedic school to start. I was stationed at Schofield Barracks when I was deployed to Iraq for OIF 2. I came off active duty and signed up in the reserves as an Instructor. I wasted some time because I let my EMT-B expire. So I've taken EMT-B an I and it was a breeze. I'm ready to take on the paramedic course and get back overseas and get paid for what I love doing.

With saying all that get all the education you can while on active duty and your transition will be too easy Hoooah!!


----------



## TxParamedic (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a couple of ex Army medics working for me and I have to say they are some of my best employees. The trauma experience they have is hard to beat. I have relied on those guys advice on trauma care and our tactical program. There are several services in the Ft. Hood area and yes the Tats can be an issue.


----------



## boingo (Jun 6, 2011)

BornleaderEMT said:


> I served active duty from 2000-2008 as a combat medic. Currently waiting on my Paramedic school to start. I was stationed at Schofield Barracks when I was deployed to Iraq for OIF 2. I came off active duty and signed up in the reserves as an Instructor. I wasted some time because I let my EMT-B expire. So I've taken EMT-B an I and it was a breeze. I'm ready to take on the paramedic course and get back overseas and get paid for what I love doing.
> 
> With saying all that get all the education you can while on active duty and your transition will be too easy Hoooah!!



Schofield, nice duty station, when you are actually on the rock.  Wolfhounds!


----------

